# Illegals In Mexico Begin Hunger Stike - 'We Are Fighting For 'OUR RIGHTS'?!



## easyt65 (Nov 30, 2018)

After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.

This is obviously too much to bear for some of the illegals denied immediate illegal entry into the US - some of the Illegals from the caravan have begun a 'Hunger Strike'.

Tijuana officials stated yesterday that Mexican funds to care for and feed the approx. 6,000 illegals are starting to dry up...so it isn't known at this time if the 'Hunger Strike' is a voluntary decision to protest their being denied to illegally enter the US or if Tijuana's funds have dried up and they can no longer feed the 6k illegals.



Who's To Blame For The Growing 'Humanitarian Crisis'

1. Democrats
The Democrats under Obama encouraged / facilitated Illegal immigration by refusing to enforce existing Immigration Law, sending US teams into Mexico to teach Illegals how to apply for social ('tax-payer funded 'Free' stuff) programs once they illegally cross, helped / protected illegals, helped / protected hums traffickers, fought to keep the US borders open,, etc....  We have an existing US Immigration system and a path to legal US citizenship - refusing to enforce existing US law, allowing illegals to skip that process, and encouraging to ignore US law and come anyway was / is cruel and only encourages more and more illegal immigration.

2. Mexico
Believing everything would remain the same - the illegals would be allowed to go straight into the US - they facilitated the 'Illegal Pipeline' through their country to our border. Mexico let the illegals in, they are still there in Mexico, thus it is THEIR problem. Welcome to our world, and good luck with that!  

3.  The Illegals
Knowing you would be breaking the laws of several nations (breaking both Mexican and US Law) to attempt to make it into America you made the trek anyway. You were told not to come. You were made aware that you would not be let in...you did not believe it. You came anyway. Now you're stuck in Tijuana or being bussed to other locations in Mexico.

MOST people have to actually face the consequences of their actions. With Obama gone, more and more would-be illegals are finding that out now the hard way.



Handful of caravan migrants launch hunger strike at U.S. border | Reuters

.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

our border policies are unnecessary and improper if they are not market friendly.   there is no need for social crisis when upgrading Ellis Island is much more cost effective and could solve this dilemma in a more market friendly manner.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2018)

It's called "Come in here the right way, the legally way" No??????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2018)

No more Beans for the Beanies???????

Oh noes, how long will that last, before the Taco-Panic attacks, begin?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's called "Come in here the right way, the legally way" No??????


Ellis Island could process thousands per day.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> No more Beans for the Beanies???????
> 
> Oh noes, how long will that last, before the Taco-Panic attacks, begin?


let's upgrade Ellis Island and increase the minimum wage; the right wing complains there are not enough white people in our republic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > No more Beans for the Beanies???????
> ...



The U.S.A is supposed to be a Pan-Europa, not a Pan-Frijole.

Especially, when they come illegally, that simply shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Our federal Constitution was designed to be gender and race neutral from Inception.

Ellis Island could process thousands per day.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> 
> This is obviously too much to bear for some of the illegals denied immediate illegal entry into the US - some of the Illegals from the caravan have begun a 'Hunger Strike'.
> 
> ...


Why do you insist on calling them "illegals" when they are not jumping the border and are WAITING for their asylum claims to be processed?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > No more Beans for the Beanies???????
> ...


Send them to Gitmo.  Then quietly send them home from there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



The Founding Fathers only wanted Free Whites of good character to become U.S Citizens, this is according to the Naturalization Act of 1790.

Now, explain why Illegal Brown hordes, should be allowed in, judging those facts,eh?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> ...


Once they refused the offer of asylum in Mexico they became ineligible to ask for adylum here.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

Hunger strike works for me!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> our border policies are unnecessary and improper if they are not market friendly.   there is no need for social crisis when upgrading Ellis Island is much more cost effective and could solve this dilemma in a more market friendly manner.


Except we would need to move it to San Diego.  But the idea is good.
The problem seems to be that this is all people looking to file new asylum claims.  I don't think that was the case with the immigrants who came through Ellis Island.  Things seem to have changed.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


don't believe in capitalism?  free trade and less regulation!


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> ...


Are they in Mexico legally?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


a better understanding of Constitutional law?

Our federal Constitution was designed to be gender and race neutral from Inception.

Ellis Island could process thousands per day.

let's upgrade Ellis Island and increase the minimum wage; the right wing complains there are not enough white people in our republic.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


So they're all waiting for nothing?  I question that.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

We had room for the immigrants that came through Ellis island.  We don't have room for these.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Ask the Mexicans who are feeding and sheltering them.


----------



## cutter (Nov 30, 2018)

Sounds like a personal problem because it’s sure not ours. People die all the time by doing stupid things.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > our border policies are unnecessary and improper if they are not market friendly.   there is no need for social crisis when upgrading Ellis Island is much more cost effective and could solve this dilemma in a more market friendly manner.
> ...


no way; do we need to "import Swedish women to make sure" there is no excuse to "fuck with Tradition"?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We had room for the immigrants that came through Ellis island.  We don't have room for these.


Of course we do.  Plenty of room.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes.  They are waiting for nothing unless they have a credible fear of harm in Mexico.   Or unless we simply decide to ignore the law.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


I don't have a clue what you're talking about.  All I meant was that a prepared facility to handle all these folks efficiently would be a good idea.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why? I already know what the Mexicans think! They are in Mexico illegally, they threw very large rocks at the Mexican policies and stormed their borders! Mexico’s budget is strained trying to feed them. Now what dew ewe think moron?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > We had room for the immigrants that came through Ellis island.  We don't have room for these.
> ...


Nope.  All we are doing is importing gang warfare.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We had room for the immigrants that came through Ellis island.  We don't have room for these.


The entire population of the US could fit in the State of Texas. 

We really do need new Cities in more optimal locations.  And, to create new, "manufacturing" jobs.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

The Mexican facility has 6000 illegals packed into a space meant for 1000.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Some say the drug cartels (had you heard Mexico also has that problem?) in Mexico are also a danger to them.  Who knows why.  Most of them are coming to make a better living.  Why can't we up the immigration caps and let them in as workers seeking citizenship?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


cut Spending and end our drug war.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The only handling they need is means of deportation.


----------



## Maxdeath (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > No more Beans for the Beanies???????
> ...


That is almost as bright as let me shot my foot to see if it hurts.
First off learn economics. Artificially raising the minimum wage will only cause inflation or job loss. You can raise it to $200.00 an hour but if a burger costs $300.00 did you gain anything? Look at Seattle and how things are going there. Perhaps you read the story of the little brain dead OC that just got into congress that thinks we should be increasing minimum wage visiting her old work that is closing down because of New York increasing the minimum wage?

Second Ellis Island is as the name implies an island. Near New York City. How do you suggest people get to this island? Walk or swim? They are in Tijauana which is miles from the island. 

Third what happens if they are denied entry? Are they supposed to stay there are do they just float on a piece of garbage back to Mexico?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> The Mexican facility has 6000 illegals packed into a space meant for 1000.


Ellis Island could process around ten thousand per day according to some accounts.  We should not have this "humanitarian" issue when our Statue of Liberty is on Ellis Island.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Ask a moron a question, get a moron answer.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> ...



"Asylum?"



You watch too much Tee Vee.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


We don't need more unskilled, illiterate rapists and killers.  Take a look at LAPD  most wanted.   That's what we are importing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 30, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> 
> This is obviously too much to bear for some of the illegals denied immediate illegal entry into the US - some of the Illegals from the caravan have begun a 'Hunger Strike'.
> 
> ...



Obviously applying for asylum is not in any way an attempt to enter illegally, dope.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes! We know that each time a question is asked of ewe we will receive a moronic answer! Keep up the good work!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


let's upgrade Ellis Island and increase our minimum wage.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 30, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



While you assume incorrectly that you or your opinion carry any weight in deciding who is granted asylum.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Why?

To what end?  To what benefit?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


There are many poor people over the globe who want jobs and a better life! How many is enough for ewe or dew ewe think the American taxpayer works for the rest of the world? Tell us!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

We might be missing a good opportunity.  Illegals who came here earlier are said to have come forward about relatives in the caravan.  It would be a great time to arrest and deport them too.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


So what are they waiting to apply for?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


by upgrading Ellis Island, we really could process ten thousand per day.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We might be missing a good opportunity.  Illegals who came here earlier are said to have come forward about relatives in the caravan.  It would be a great time to arrest and deport them too.


we believe in Capitalism!  free trade and less regulation!


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




*Welfare Benefits, Housing, SNAP . . . A JOB.*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

7


danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > We had room for the immigrants that came through Ellis island.  We don't have room for these.
> ...



But there would be no water.  No way to grow food.  They can eat each other.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 7
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> ...


only story tellers say that.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They believe they are applying for asylum.  They are being turned down because they have already declined an offer of asylum.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Why has this President cut immigration caps as well as refugee admissions?
What is the problem with you people?   As long as these folks can find work as LEGAL immigrants, they are paying taxes, can work toward citizenship.  People keep whining about welfare, but if we were really that broke, where did we find the money to give the military budget a huge raise?
It's all a matter of what we choose to spend our money on, and the piddling amount spent on housing or food assistance is a drop in the bucket to what this country really spends its money on.
Why don't you admit the real reason you don't want them here, Willow?  It would be a lot easier than all this nonsense you spew.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why do you insist on calling them "illegals" when they are not jumping the border and are WAITING for their asylum claims to be processed?



That is pretty dishonest given that we know they have tried to enter illegally and were pushed back by tear gas.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


It costs a lot of money to have an inefficient system where people are detained, their children are detained while an overwhelmed court system tries to process them all.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


that is not how it works.  we don't care what they do outside of our jurisdiction.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> let's upgrade Ellis Island and increase the minimum wage; the right wing complains there are not enough white people in our republic.



Interesting plan - easy to just  throw out the idea of 'Upgrade Ellis Island and process all of the illegals trying to come to the US there'....the_ 'devil is in the details'_, as they say.  Let's hear them....

How much will it cost to 'upgrade Ellis Island'?

How do you transport approx. 1,500 Illegals PER DAY to Ellis Island...and that's not counting the approximately 6,000 at Tijuana now?

How much would it cost to transport approx. 1,500 Illegals PER DAY to Ellis Island...and that's not counting the approximately 6,000 at Tijuana now? Where does that money come from?

How do you FORCE illegals who do not want to even walk a couple hundred feet to the nearest legal port of entry and who would rather just illegally hop a fence and slip into the US board whatever transportation you choose and be brought to Ellis Island for 'processing'?

You said the US could process thousands of Illegals through Ellis Island per day - I find it hard to believe considering DHS has said they KNOW / have evidence there are criminals mixed in with the non-criminal illegals in the caravan. Are you suggesting the US govt would be able to do thorough background checks on thousands of illegals brought to Ellis Island for processing every day in enough time to successfully process the thousands of illegals per day as you say could happen?

You said the US could process thousands of Illegals through Ellis Island per day - I find it hard to believe considering how Tijuana officials have reported that an extremely large number of illegals arriving at the Mexican-US border are riddled with  illness and diseases.  Do you plan to have a medical facility there at Ellis Island to treat / quarantine / separate the sick from the healthy or just process al of the sick ones through with everyone else and turn them loos on NYC for New York to have to worry about?

Once processed, after they are done going through the line, what do you do with them then? Just release them into New York or do you suggest at that point the US tax payers pay for more transportation to send them wherever they want to go in the US?

Does New York City even WANT several thousand illegals PER DAY brought to NYC, processed, and then released into NYC to deal with / financially support them?

Where are the Processors, Security, Intel Background checkers, Medical personnel, administrative, etc... personnel going to come from and where is the money for all of this going to come from?

Once the thousands of illegals are processed through Ellis Island and released on NYC, how do you propose to solve the BUSTED system / process of giving them a court date for their Asylum hearing (which, statistically, most - who show up - will be denied) and HOPE they show back up for their hearing months/ a year+ later?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you insist on calling them "illegals" when they are not jumping the border and are WAITING for their asylum claims to be processed?
> ...


Over a hundred were arrested and immediately sent back where they came from, by Mexico.  No one is rushing the border now and the vast majority of them that are waiting weren't involved in that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Ellis Island is a tourist attraction, ya nit.

As to your proposal, what benefit to the United States would result from processing ten thousand indigent, unskilled, and uneducated per day into our home ?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Why don't you tell us what the real reason is?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




You do realize the system is overwhelmed simply because of the fact that those who sneak into the country are given court hearings as well , if they choose to attend, right? IF the only people who were given hearings were those who chose to come in legally, there would be no overwhelmed court system.

So , if you TRULY cared about the overwhelmed court system you would support not allowing those who sneak into the country to take part in said system. They should simply be kicked out of the country.

Because you're right, our system is inefficient and broken.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > 7
> ...





OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


That's true.  The system is inefficient.   They should be deported immediately.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So stop doing it.  Tell them no from the outset, and enforce it


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> It costs a lot of money to have an inefficient system where people are detained, their children are detained while an overwhelmed court system tries to process them all.


So you are suggesting that it would be better for AMERICA / AMERICANS if we just pencil-whipped whatever is needed to 'process' and release the illegals into the US populace as fast as possible while HOPING they come back for their Asylum hearing months later rather than hold them as long as it takes to positively ID them, do thorough background checks on them, treat their diseases, etc?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




And we both know that the ONLY reason they aren't sneaking across the border is because Trump increased security. The VAST majority of those people would illegally cross if they could. You know this is true just as well as I.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



"Turned down"?

Turned down implies an application was actually made.

No. What you meant to say is, the border is not accepting asylum claims because this president and his dopey deplorables dont want these not whites in America and are willing to ignore the law to do so.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 30, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> So stop doing it.  Tell them no from the outset, and enforce it


...but they don't like the word 'No' - they weren't use to hearing that a whole lot from Obama, or at least weren't used to any real effort to prevent them from illegally crossing.

When Trump recently told them 'No' they attempted to tear down border fences, physically force their way into the country, and attacked the agents stopping them.

President Trump is telling them 'NO' and forcing them to do it the right way. He is also forcing Mexico to deal with the Humanitarian Crisis on Their side of the border that they helped create by allowing these illegals to violently push past them and get this far.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Because moron, this country already has a problem with 30 illegal aliens in the country!


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why do you think my children should work their asses off to feed and house thieves who break into this country illegally? Explain that to me!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


We don't want these illiterate,  unskilled , criminals in America and finally recognized that there are laws to protect us.

Thank God for a president like Donald Trump.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > let's upgrade Ellis Island and increase the minimum wage; the right wing complains there are not enough white people in our republic.
> ...


we can charge a capital and market friendly fee.  upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure should pay for itself, at bare minimum.

any additional revenue could be used to lower our tax burden. 

Simply getting to the Island operates under capitalism, not socialism on a national basis. It is a potential market, waiting to happen.  We really could say, our Statue of Liberty is over there.

All foreign nationals in the US should have a federal id.  It is both unnecessary and less proper for States to issue their own State id. to foreign nationals in the US.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> "Turned down"? Turned down implies an application was actually made.



That's true - most of these illegals never apply for Asylum until they criminally enter the US, and even then the majority of their requests end up getting denied because - despite what Democrats / snowflakes claim - they do not meet the criteria for 'Asylum Seekers'...which is why a large number of them never show up for their Asylum Request hearings


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Thank you for your response, but you failed to answer any of the questions, failed to provide any specifics to your idea.....


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


only lousy capitalists lose money on public policies.  we should not have the problems we do have at the border, now.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

The fault is with these leftist open borders advocacy groups that are lying to these people.  They are told that they have a right to come here under the protection of international law.   They are told that they will all be given permiso slips that will entitle them to work here.  They were told that hundreds of American employers were waiting for them in Tijuana.   The employers would take them across the border to waiting jobs.  Those who were previously deported are coming back expecting a presidential pardon.

None of this is true.  Those caravan organizers should be arrested and prosecuted.   Put some in prison for a few years.  Maybe it will stop.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure should pay for itself.  

Capitalism not socialism on a national basis!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The fault is with these leftist open borders advocacy groups that are lying to these people.  They are told that they have a right to come here under the protection of international law.   They are told that they will all be given permiso slips that will entitle them to work here.  They were told that hundreds of American employers were waiting for them in Tijuana.   The employers would take them across the border to waiting jobs.  Those who were previously deported are coming back expecting a presidential pardon.
> 
> None of this is true.  Those caravan organizers should be arrested and prosecuted.   Put some in prison for a few years.  Maybe it will stop.


the truth is, only lousy capitalists lose money on border policy.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The fault is with these leftist open borders advocacy groups that are lying to these people.  They are told that they have a right to come here under the protection of international law.   They are told that they will all be given permiso slips that will entitle them to work here.  They were told that hundreds of American employers were waiting for them in Tijuana.   The employers would take them across the border to waiting jobs.  Those who were previously deported are coming back expecting a presidential pardon.
> ...


You wouldn’t know truth if it bit you on the ass!


----------



## DandyDonovan (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




Son you might possibly be retarded. Do you REALLY contend that this caravan of aliens would have went to Ellis Island if it were open?

Do you really not understand that Ellis Island was simply a port of entry no different than the hundreds of other ports of entry we have now?


----------



## Claudette (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "Come in here the right way, the legally way" No??????
> ...



Have you seen current pictures of Ellis Island??

Its a dump with falling down building. No way could they process those useless fucks.

They all need to go back to Honduras.

Those that are on a hunger strike can starve to death for all I care.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > We had room for the immigrants that came through Ellis island.  We don't have room for these.
> ...




How long can you ignorant fools possibly keep your heads in your asses?
$21 trillion in debt, deficit spending like nobody’s business, 29 million illegal invaders dropping taxpayer dependent litters of pet humans at a cockroaches pace, homeless Vets pissing, shitting and dying in our streets daily, a middle class that can’t save a dime or get ahead, record numbers of over qualified workers working low wage jobs, healthcare most can’t afford because too much coverage is given away free to wetbacks, a failing education system, an exploding filthy, disgusting underclass like we’ve never seen before.
Most of the aforementioned can be directly tied to the cockroach invasion...I’m curious...what indicators do you need to see to think the U.S. is in crisis with regard to illegal wetbacks?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 30, 2018)

I’d save another Labrador before lifting a finger for any of those filthy wetbacks...LET THEM ALL DIE!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Indeed we should not, and we are taking care of it now.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I do support that, but Congress has to change the laws.  I'm all for it.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


We CAN'T.  There are laws.  Write to your Congress critters.  Every one of them.  Now.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 30, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


If our economy is as big a mess as you say, it's pretty funny to blame it ALL on "wetbacks."  Your disrespect for these folks is what stands out in your posts, Broke.  You really do echo the Nazi's in your unthinking willingness to scapegoat a group as the reason for ALL your problems.  I doubt if you, personally, are suffering all that much.  We can probably turn things around, but building a wall on the southern border is not going to the answer to all your prayers.  I can promise you that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



We can, and are.

My Senators are Tim Kaine and Mark Warner.  They are as useless as they come.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You cannot Promise jack shit!


----------



## DandyDonovan (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Of course it can't all be blamed on "wet backs" but at the same time, those who try to argue and claim that illegal aliens actually add money to the coffers are straight up lying. They do not. Multiple multiple studies have shown that local, state, and the federal governments all lose money due to illegal immigrants using way more resources than they pay for.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Hey look, I make none of this up, the data is there for all to see....the problem is; bleeding heart fools don’t want to believe it, they honestly believe the U.S. has an infinite supply of everything. These wackos are noble as fuck when armed with my checkbook, they think that taking economics into consideration and protecting real Americans fiscally is an act of inhumanity.
All one has to do is look to Mexifornia to see the mass devastation caused by wetbacks....LA literally looks and feels like a war zone in a thirdworld nation.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > It's called "Come in here the right way, the legally way" No??????
> ...


 ummm Ellis Island is about 2000 miles away from the mexican border


----------



## Thinker101 (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Sure, and we all know how trustworthy Democrats are....especially when they promise.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Preventing people from entering your house uninvited is not "scapegoating" anyone.


----------



## August West (Nov 30, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> 
> This is obviously too much to bear for some of the illegals denied immediate illegal entry into the US - some of the Illegals from the caravan have begun a 'Hunger Strike'.
> 
> ...


Geez, after all we`ve done for those people turning their countries into shitholes.
A Century of U.S. Intervention Created the Immigration Crisis


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> our border policies are unnecessary and improper if they are not market friendly.   there is no need for social crisis when upgrading Ellis Island is much more cost effective and could solve this dilemma in a more market friendly manner.


 
*All countries control their borders and immigration.
There is a not a right to illegal immigration.
Millions of Democrat Voters are backwards racist cretins who do not accept that America is a sovereign country.


 *


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Desperado (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


So how would the illegals get to Ellis Island?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


you wouldn't know how to apply capitalism even if you could make a profit.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > our border policies are unnecessary and improper if they are not market friendly.   there is no need for social crisis when upgrading Ellis Island is much more cost effective and could solve this dilemma in a more market friendly manner.
> ...


lol.  free trade and less regulation!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Desperado said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Capitalism works.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




Sure it does, but that has literally nothing to do with this topic. Are you an escaped mental patient?


----------



## Vastator (Nov 30, 2018)

A hunger strike is frivolous...





C’mon slackers! Show us you’re serious...


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 30, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> 
> This is obviously too much to bear for some of the illegals denied immediate illegal entry into the US - some of the Illegals from the caravan have begun a 'Hunger Strike'.
> 
> ...


As fat as those women are, a good fast would be prudent

-Geaux


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 30, 2018)

August West said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> ...



LefTard Logic:
“The drug addicts in the U.S. created cartels and FORCED Mexico to supply the demand.”

“The U.S. forces thirdworlders to have litters of children they can’t take care of.”
Only in LibTardia folks.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Why should we process anything?

-Geaux


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

On the bright side maybe they would starve to death and save the money to feed them.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 30, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Yea, typical. They also refuse to accept the black slave traders of Africa as being culpable either. It's all whitey's fault

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 30, 2018)

The illegals have no 'right' to come into America. None at all.

-Geaux


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 30, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> *Illegals In Mexico Begin Hunger Stike - 'We Are Fighting For 'OUR RIGHTS'?!*


Yup. They have a RIGHT to request asylum by showing up at the U.S. border.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Nov 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Illegals In Mexico Begin Hunger Stike - 'We Are Fighting For 'OUR RIGHTS'?!*
> ...




Actually, they have no such right.  Something being legal doesn't make it a right.

And they most certainly don't have a right to demand that we let them stay in the US while their cases are being adjudicated. In fact, the law doesn't even allow for them to be just released and trusted to show up for a hearing. 

They have a right to nothing.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 30, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Asylum requests are supposed to be made in the first country they get to upon fleeing their homeland.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 30, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


False.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 30, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> 
> This is obviously too much to bear for some of the illegals denied immediate illegal entry into the US - some of the Illegals from the caravan have begun a 'Hunger Strike'.
> 
> ...


I heard Michael Moore has a full fridge to ship them.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Nov 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Show me where they are given a right to enter the US. 

You of course can't.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 30, 2018)

It's like a cat burglar declaring he has a right to break into your house ...


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 30, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> It's like a cat burglar declaring he has a right to break into your house ...



In many Dem cities you are required to flee your home and let the burglar alone.


----------



## easyt65 (Nov 30, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> In many Dem cities you are required to flee your home and let the burglar alone.


In my house, the 1st family member who gets to the guns gets to shoot the intruder and the others have to decide which one is going to call the cops and which one is going to call the coroner.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


you obviously understand nothing about capitalism.

free trade and less regulation!


----------



## blastoff (Nov 30, 2018)

I agree with the thwarted invaders.  They have the right to starve themselves to death if they so choose.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?

let's upgrade Ellis Island to solve this problem on our borders.


----------



## cutter (Nov 30, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> The Mexican facility has 6000 illegals packed into a space meant for 1000.


So what? It’s not our problem. These are not American Citizens trapped in a foreign country, these are people that decided to storm our borders and enter illegally. They knew what they were doing. Let them starve.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?
> 
> let's upgrade Ellis Island to solve this problem on our borders.





danielpalos said:


> how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?
> 
> let's upgrade Ellis Island to solve this problem on our borders.


ask obamaturd!


----------



## pismoe (Nov 30, 2018)

cutter said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > The Mexican facility has 6000 illegals packed into a space meant for 1000.
> ...


-------------------------------------------   I imagine that the 'catholic church and lutherans ' and other churches n USA will send food to these diseased invaders and that should be stopped .


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

cutter said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > The Mexican facility has 6000 illegals packed into a space meant for 1000.
> ...


we know the right wing doesn't care about natural rights; why should we take them seriously in abortion threads.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 30, 2018)

As it concerns the USA the illegal invaders are not afforded the rights of American citizens


----------



## pismoe (Nov 30, 2018)

And worse then the churches the USA might step in and help .


----------



## TheDude (Nov 30, 2018)

Well, they don't have a right to enter a place illegally.  As far as I'm concerned they can starve to death.  It's that or they need to wise up to the realization progressives lied to them.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 30, 2018)

Who funded them for them to make it this far?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 30, 2018)

in the beginning the reports were that the 'venezuelans' were doing the funding W53


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Upgrading Ellis Island is more cost effective.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Upgrading Ellis Island is more cost effective.




My God you are retarded. Why on Earth would immigrants who are in fucking Mexico travel to Ellis Island, which is in New York, to try to gain entry into the US? Do you fucking understand that we have ports of entry along our southern border and that they perform the same function as Ellis Island did?

If we spent $1T on Ellis Island , exactly NONE of these immigrants would be there now trying to gain entry into the US because it wouldn't make fucking sense. What makes sense is they go to the port of entry in say San Diego which is like right fucking where they are already at.

Moron


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 30, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Because that would be the wrong direction.  We need to close America to ALL immigration for the next 10 to 25 years.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 30, 2018)

USA law should be so severe and strict that they stay in their ZHITHOLES DDon .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 30, 2018)

someone asked about  who funded the caravan of invading third worlders ,  ---  Mike Pence: Honduran President Told Me Venezuela Funding Migrant Caravan | Breitbart  ---


----------



## pismoe (Nov 30, 2018)

and IKE and his 'Operation WETBACK worked fine for my generation of kids in school and later on as we looked for jobs .   Just a comment showing that my parents Greatest Generation new how to fix things .   And things could be fixed again if there was a WILL to do the fixing .


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?
> 
> let's upgrade Ellis Island to solve this problem on our borders.


You should stick to groveling for a happy ending.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Upgrading Ellis Island is more cost effective.
> ...


It would be a place to go.  Market based economics.   Only the right wing, never gets it.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

pismoe said:


> USA law should be so severe and strict that they stay in their ZHITHOLES DDon .


right wingers at their best?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and IKE and his 'Operation WETBACK worked fine for my generation of kids n school and later on as we looked for jobs .   Just a comment showing that my parents Greatest Generation new how to fix things .


maybe, in right wing fantasy;

we have alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror and twenty-one billion in debt.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?
> ...


i know i just need Gold under capitalism to find "hard working women of morals".


----------



## pismoe (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and IKE and his 'Operation WETBACK worked fine for my generation of kids n school and later on as we looked for jobs .   Just a comment showing that my parents Greatest Generation new how to fix things .
> ...


------------------------------    hey , Operation Wetback worked fine for my Generation  DPalos .


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

pismoe said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


it was unconstitutional.  The right wing doesn't care about natural rights.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 30, 2018)

Well if they are hunger striking then the libbies need to chew up some food and spit it into the invaders mouths just like the good little momma birds that they are


----------



## DJT for Life (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > No more Beans for the Beanies???????
> ...



That's not true at all.  It isn't that there isn't enough white people here...it is
about having too many N^%%#@$ here.  I'd take a s-p-I-c over a Coon anyday.
The Beaners will work.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 30, 2018)

Operation Wetback was the law and worked good for my generation  DPalos .


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 30, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Upgrading Ellis Island is more cost effective.
> ...


Rookie he  has said it a half dozen time
Libbies are convinced if they share their feelings in the form of fake or impossible and say it over and over that is will become factual and true.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2018)

Any stupid Libtard that bitches about Trump protecting the border should be required to take an Illegal family into their home.


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and IKE and his 'Operation WETBACK worked fine for my generation of kids n school and later on as we looked for jobs .   Just a comment showing that my parents Greatest Generation new how to fix things .
> ...




...and half of that debt thanks to that worthless affirmative action piece of shit Obama that you stupid uneducated Moon Bats elected.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 30, 2018)

Fat people should go on a "hunger strike."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

DandyDonovan said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



  The dudes a broken record.
He spouts the same inane bullshit over and over,you'll learn to ignore him in short order.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Operation Wetback was the law and worked good for my generation  DPalos .


the right wing doesn't care about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Flash said:


> Any stupid Libtard that bitches about Trump protecting the border should be required to take an Illegal family into their home.


this is even dumber, right wingers.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


nobody takes the right wing seriously about, Tax Cut Economics.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


a vacuum of special pleading is worthless, right wingers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > DandyDonovan said:
> ...



  .....and there you have it.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 30, 2018)

We need to beam them to a renovated Ellis Island, or Anchorage


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Capitalism works, right wingers.  Free trade and less regulation!


----------



## cutter (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Are you saying everyone in the world has a “natural right” to come to this country and live on welfare? Man that’s just screwed up. The only “natural right” they have is to die of starvation if they don’t want to support themselves. I sure don’t want them being a drain on our society. The 50’s was a differnt time and we weren’t $20,000,000,000,000 in debt. Excuse me for stating the obvious but we can’t afford and more leaches.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 30, 2018)

cutter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Natural right is a made up, feel good euphemism from libbies
Illegals do have humanitarian rights but no American citizen granted rights. We can’t just shoot them but as far as being legally, morally obligated to fulfill their “natural rights”, there is no such thing and we have no such obligation.


----------



## sparky (Nov 30, 2018)

cutter said:


> Excuse me for stating the obvious but we can’t afford and more leaches.








Unfortunately , we have to deal with them

&&&&&&>>>>



*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
Sadly, it looks like Mexico’s Police and Military are unable to stop the Caravan heading to the Southern Border of the United States. Criminals and unknown Middle Easterners are mixed in. I have alerted Border Patrol and Military that this is a National Emergy. Must change laws!

5:37 AM - 22 Oct 2018

My solution isn't all that complicated , it only lacks one element, a leader with _balls

~S~_


----------



## cutter (Nov 30, 2018)

sparky said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me for stating the obvious but we can’t afford and more leaches.
> ...


We don’t have to deal with them. They’re in Mexico so they have to deal with them. For decades Mexico has encouraged migrants to traverse their country to get to ours, now they are going to have to pay for that action. They’re not in The USA and they are not going to get into the USA illegally. It’s Mexicos problem and the only responsibility we have is to keep our borders secure and keep illegals out.


----------



## sparky (Nov 30, 2018)

cutter said:


> We don’t have to deal with them.



we're already having to deal w/'em , and because Trump had to make such a big STINK about them, we can no longer ignore them

~S~


----------



## cutter (Nov 30, 2018)

sparky said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > We don’t have to deal with them.
> ...


So are you saying he should have been quiet and let them in? That’s not going to happen. We finally have a President that will stand for Americans and not the criminals trying to enter our country. They’re criminals as soon as they cross our border illegally. Yes even the baby’s and toddlers.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

cutter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


no.  I am saying we should abolish our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror since they don't solve any problems and only create refugees.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Our Constitution applies to Persons.


----------



## Roo2 (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You seem to be a broken record.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> our border policies are unnecessary and improper if they are not market friendly.   there is no need for social crisis when upgrading Ellis Island is much more cost effective and could solve this dilemma in a more market friendly manner.



Market friendly?  What are you babbling about now, Daniel?  Upgrading Ellis Island?  Do you not know that Ellis Island hasn't been used for processing immigrants since the 1950's?  You continue to prove yourself the board idiot!


----------



## pismoe (Dec 1, 2018)

cutter said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------   agree , for the most part , maybe .   According to another thread though that i just Glanced at some of these sick invaders are being treated for their disease in the USA .  Whats next , a job and an apartment in 'los angeles'  Cutter ??


----------



## Norman (Dec 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's called "Come in here the right way, the legally way" No??????



We have taken enough Mexicans to last for years and years. Sorry, but we are full for the next few decades at least.

Now, better go make their own countries great rather than turning this one into their shithole. Protest their own government for producing crap.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

sparky said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > We don’t have to deal with them.
> ...


We ignored them before under Obama.......they came........went through the process....released on bond...........never show up for court....

Just put the Welcome mat out...........Because that is all he did.


----------



## sparky (Dec 1, 2018)

well i dunno Eagle, i'm reading he gassed them too......may/may not have even been newsworthy at the time?

~S~


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

sparky said:


> well i dunno Eagle, i'm reading he gassed them too......may/may not have even been newsworthy at the time?
> 
> ~S~


Are we gassing them now...........That is history........ancient in regards from today in a drug war that was half assed...........

The solution is for them to take back their countries.........as many are and have done in Mexico............they got tired of the killing.......formed militias.........and fought back..............time for more to do that.


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 1, 2018)

> Illegals In Mexico Begin Hunger Strike



In Mexico you say, well that sounds like Mexico's problem.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Roo2 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The right wing has no valid political rebuttals.  

Thank goodness for our doctrine of separation of powers.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > our border policies are unnecessary and improper if they are not market friendly.   there is no need for social crisis when upgrading Ellis Island is much more cost effective and could solve this dilemma in a more market friendly manner.
> ...


lol.  That is the whole and entire reason for the upgrade. Only the right wing, never gets it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Upgrade?  The processing center doesn't EXIST anymore and hasn't since the 50's!  So why would anyone be STUPID enough to create a new one in New York City to handle immigrants coming into the country on our Mexican border?  You've got the common sense of a Dodo bird, Daniel!


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


the facility still exists along with the Island.  only the right wing appeals to right wing fantasy instead of reason.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?
> 
> let's upgrade Ellis Island to solve this problem on our borders.



*“let's upgrade Ellis Island to solve this problem on our borders.”*
Hold on a minute... if we began processing wetbacks at Ellis wouldn’t that be a downgrade from its intended function of processing white Europeans?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


We'll call Ellis Island Fantasy Island for you.................thinking we are going to ship them across the country to process them there is beyond stupid..............are you going to be that little midget in the show.............The plane ....the plane.....the plane.....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 1, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Hahaha....I think it was....”D plane, D plane, D plane!”


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



The processing center still exists?  Really?  Some of the buildings may exist but they've long ago been converted into some other use.  You really want to bring "reason" into it when you're talking about building a processing center thousands of miles from where the immigrants you need to process ARE?  You're a moron, Daniel!  Here's a radical concept!!!  If you want to build a processing center BUILD IT ALONG OUR SOUTHERN BORDER!!!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...


Persons “of” the USA.
They have No rights reserved for American citizens; they are not even here And are trying to illegally force their way here
Natural rights is a euphemistic, feel good made up by libbies


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 1, 2018)

If they CHOOSE not to eat, so be it...


----------



## cutter (Dec 1, 2018)

pismoe said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


I hadn’t heard about that. Ihope he or she it being given the necessary medical care at asecure facility, like we would treat people arrested for any other crime, and repatriated.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 1, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


No, but preventing people from entering the country uninvited is not what "scapegoating" is.  Blaming them for our economic woes and cultural problems is.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Please stop the fucking lunacy...you can’t be that leftarded.
If we dropped tens of millions of disgusting, uneducated, thirdworld lowlifes in Japan today what do you think would happen to their economy and culture?


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 1, 2018)

Democrats don’t care about those people any more than our laws. Their focus is on votes!


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?
> ...


surely, in right wing fantasy.  in modern times, we understand our Constitution is both gender and race neutral, from Inception.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


That is the reason for the upgrade to modern times.  Being able to process ten thousand per day should be Government standard.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


abolish our foreign wars on crime, drugs, and terror!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Actually the constitution is very specific...look up “WHITE Europeans of good character”
What is confusing you there?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?
> 
> let's upgrade Ellis Island to solve this problem on our borders.



Why do you keep ranting about Ellis Island? It is ridiculous to think opening Ellis Island will do anything about the problem on our southern border. They aren't going to swim up the coast to Ellis Island FFS.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Dec 1, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


What is confusing is trying to make reality conform to emotional fantasy


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Our original Constitution and Bill of Rights?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?
> ...


Capitalism works, right wingers.  Not every Thing has to be about socialism on a national basis.

We should be upgrading Ellis Island and local infrastructure.  

Foreign nationals could be paying for it in a market friendly manner.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Please address the point you keep dodging. How are they going to get to Ellis Island?


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Sure...only problem is many of these "foreign nationals" are dirt poor....dumbass.


----------



## Roo2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > how long are we going to gas people seeking liberty and freedom from the violence and lousy government they have to deal with now?
> ...



I'm new here, but he seems to think if her repeats something enough it magically becomes true.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Dec 1, 2018)

We gotta fight
For our rights
To eat your food


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 1, 2018)

Roo2 said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



LOL...I see you've met Danny....typical liberal.


----------



## Roo2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Roo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



It seems a bit odd.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 1, 2018)

Roo2 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo2 said:
> ...



Haha...every one of Danny’s posts looks like this.
“Give me free shit, give illegals free shit, give us all free shit.”


----------



## WEATHER53 (Dec 1, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Roo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Well he does not want everyone to have free shit, he discrimates by demanding the haves give free stuff to the have nots


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


no understanding of Capitalism, right wingers?

Old Worlders could charter modern cruise liners and "have a great time" coming to the New World. 

The Ellis Island express, anyone?


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 1, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Roo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



Wait...where the hell is my free shit?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 1, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Roo2 said:
> ...



Oh no...you don’t qualify for any free shit....trophies are only awarded to filthy lowlifes.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



They have no money. Those funding the caravans will transport them to the southern border, but will not fund a cruise to Ellis Island. Surely, you understand that?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Dec 1, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Gilded trophies for participation deadbeats


----------



## pismoe (Dec 1, 2018)

cutter said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   feck that , the sick are in mexico .  Course i wouldn't treat them anyway and i only glanced at the thread i refer to Cutter .  --------------   but its just another example of importing more third worlders into the USA by hook or by crook and lies .  .


----------



## Taz (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Anyone who can swim to Ellis Island can be processed there. How's that?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Roo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


lol.  nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics.

Foreign nationals could be paying for the upgrade.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It is in part responsible.  To think otherwise is ostrich behavior, or sheer malevolence towards one's own.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Dec 1, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Both


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



We should not process even one we choose not to process.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 1, 2018)

Every poor person on the planet wants to come to America. We need to shut our doors to all but those who make us stronger.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> ...


Calling them "illegals" is better than calling them wetbacks I guess.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Dec 1, 2018)

We gotta fight
For our rights
To your stuff


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


why is that, right wingers?  don't understand capitalism and only know how to lose money on border policy.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Meathead said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Asking for asylum is not illegal.  The right wing doesn't care about natural rights and that is why we don't take them seriously in abortion threads.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



So your goal is to allow ten thousand immigrants a day into the US?

You do know that if you flood the country with immigrants all looking for entitlements that you'll totally bankrupt the US...right?  So when your food stamps get cut...your healthcare subsidies go away...and your Social Security payment gets slashed...are you going to be OK with that, Daniel?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 1, 2018)

Let me guess...you're a progressive so your "solution" will be to raise taxes on businesses and the wealthy?  That will of course put our economy into a tail spin which means you won't raise the taxes you THOUGHT you would...so of course you'll have to raise taxes on the Middle Class as well which will hurt the economy even more and then...gee whiz, little buddy!  You'll have turned Washington into Caracas North!


----------



## Meathead (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No, applying for asylum has never been illegal, nor has anyone suggest it is.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> ...


Cause that’s what they are anti american brat


----------



## jc456 (Dec 1, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Let me guess...you're a progressive so your "solution" will be to raise taxes on businesses and the wealthy?  That will of course put our economy into a tail spin which means you won't raise the taxes you THOUGHT you would...so of course you'll have to raise taxes on the Middle Class as well which will hurt the economy even more and then...gee whiz, little buddy!  You'll have turned Washington into Caracas North!


They are all anti Americans


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


From a person who wants to stay at home and get money for doing nothing........You were trolling that other thread saying that.


I think we need to cut you off...............then see if you can make enough to survive on..........We'll play nice and give you a bag of rice to start.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Is Capitalism really just plain Useless to the Right Wing?

We have a Commerce Clause; there must be some capital opportunities to be found in a market based economy like ours.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


We could be upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure with foreign nationals paying for it.  

Only the right wing, eschews Capitalism at every applied opportunity.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Let me guess...you're a progressive so your "solution" will be to raise taxes on businesses and the wealthy?  That will of course put our economy into a tail spin which means you won't raise the taxes you THOUGHT you would...so of course you'll have to raise taxes on the Middle Class as well which will hurt the economy even more and then...gee whiz, little buddy!  You'll have turned Washington into Caracas North!


We can always raise the minimum wage to raise more tax revenue.


----------



## keepitreal (Dec 1, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> 
> This is obviously too much to bear for some of the illegals denied immediate illegal entry into the US - some of the Illegals from the caravan have begun a 'Hunger Strike'.
> 
> ...





easyt65 said:


> 2. Mexico
> Believing everything would remain the same - the illegals would be allowed to go straight into the US - they facilitated the 'Illegal Pipeline' through their country to our border. Mexico let the illegals in, they are still there in Mexico, thus it is THEIR problem. *Welcome to our world*, and good luck with that!


 You got that right...Welcome to our world

Hands down, awesome OP!


----------



## keepitreal (Dec 1, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We had room for the immigrants that came through Ellis island.  We don't have room for these.


It has nothing to do with space,
It has to do with money....
We can't afford to keep taking care of freeloaders
at the expense of our own

Give Americans free health care and food, WTF

Tell me why I do not qualify for assistance,
born and raised here, paying taxes for 35 years,
and how someone who has never put a dime into taxes,
can't speak English and has been here all of 6 months,
can get a link card, WIC, TANF and a medical card


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2018)

hunger strike.....means they will lose some weight ....

some of them need it bad!


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Dec 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After being denied their "RIGHT' to tear down US border fencing, assault US agents with rocks and bottles, and physically forcing their way into the US, Illegals now find themselves instead sitting in Tijuana being blocked from the border by Mexico and having to comply with US law.
> ...


They have proven they are looking for a weak place to "break in to" not a line to get in to.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 1, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


--------------------------   NONE should be processed on this asylum scam .   USA needs no more people .


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Dec 1, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > We had room for the immigrants that came through Ellis island.  We don't have room for these.
> ...


How do I get free medical, I have to pay out the nose or Obama care insurance to a Company who said that certain conditions they will not cover.  These border jumpers have medical conditions that they come here with and want to be covered?  Why?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Sure anything just to get them into the USA and the ACLU can start filing cases.  Yep good idea Mr or Miss Progressive.  Ambush Postings.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess...you're a progressive so your "solution" will be to raise taxes on businesses and the wealthy?  That will of course put our economy into a tail spin which means you won't raise the taxes you THOUGHT you would...so of course you'll have to raise taxes on the Middle Class as well which will hurt the economy even more and then...gee whiz, little buddy!  You'll have turned Washington into Caracas North!
> ...



Oh, so after raising taxes on businesses, the wealthy and the Middle Class...you're going to REALLY bring the economy to it's knees by forcing US businesses to compete with foreign competition with labor costs that are through the roof?  You're a regular economic GENIOUS, Daniel!  (eye roll)


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess...you're a progressive so your "solution" will be to raise taxes on businesses and the wealthy?  That will of course put our economy into a tail spin which means you won't raise the taxes you THOUGHT you would...so of course you'll have to raise taxes on the Middle Class as well which will hurt the economy even more and then...gee whiz, little buddy!  You'll have turned Washington into Caracas North!
> ...


business that pay more in wages would pay less in taxes.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 2, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> How do I get free medical, I have to pay out the nose or Obama care insurance to a Company who said that certain conditions they will not cover.  These border jumpers have medical conditions that they come here with and want to be covered?


Cross into Mexico, change your name to Juan, lose all papers / proof you are an American, sneak back into the US, then grab the 1st US BPA you see and declare you are seeking ASYLUM ...

When they ask you ' from what' you can tell them from oppression, from being deprived of the basic right of health care' IN THE COUNTRY YOU ARE FROM...

If they ask you to prove you are Latino call them racist and threaten to call Obama, Al Sharpton, Johnny Cochran, and CNN - they will welcome you into the US & give you free medical ... for STARTERS...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


another right wing story in a vacuum of special pleading?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Higher paid Labor can afford to pay more in Taxes and create more in demand.  Only the right wing eschews not Only capitalism but also the laws of demand and supply in their special pleading.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


the right wing prefers their right wing fantasy in a vacuum of special pleading.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 2, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You're really not that bright...are you, Daniel?  "Vacuum of special pleading"?  Really?  

I think we've finally got someone who can compete for dumbest poster on the US message board with R-Derp!


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 2, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Explain to me how this works, Daniel!

Your entry level worker that used to make $8 an hour will now make $15.  So how do you think the more skilled worker that was making $12 an hour is going to react to that?  Obviously, they're going to want just as large a raise which now puts their hourly wage at $19 an hour which is more than the supervisor of that shift was making at $18 and hour.  So obviously the supervisor will demand an equally large pay increase to keep pace.

All you've really done with your $15 an hour minimum wage is create a serious case of wage inflation...which of course will shortly be followed by a serious case of price inflation to try and pay for all these new higher wages!  So at the end of the day what have you accomplished?  When you account for inflation nobody is making any more REAL income than they were before!  Their wage went from $8 an hour to $15 an hour but their electric bill went up...their rent went up...the cost of the car they wanted to buy went up...that cup of coffee they get at Starbucks went up!

Do you not understand simple economic principles?


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 2, 2018)

What's pathetic is that liberals like yourself are so ignorant about subjects like this...you support politicians that call for big wage increases because it "sounds good" without ever THINKING about it logically!


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


I understand we need an Institutional upward pressure on wages, not an Individual upward pressure on wages.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> What's really pathetic is that liberals like yourself are so ignorant about subjects like this...you support politicians that call for big wage increases because it "sounds good" without ever really THINKING about it logically!


Anybody can gossip, right wingers.  Men have arguments, not excuses.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 2, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You have upward pressure on wages whenever unemployment goes down, Daniel!  It's not something you have to legislate.  It happens naturally.  Fewer workers for more jobs?  More competition between employers for those workers.  More competition means higher wages both for new hires and to retain good employees that they already have working for them.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 2, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What's really pathetic is that liberals like yourself are so ignorant about subjects like this...you support politicians that call for big wage increases because it "sounds good" without ever really THINKING about it logically!
> ...



It's "gossip" to point out that your huge minimum wage hike doesn't make sense?

You're not MAKING an argument...you're parroting positions that can't be supported logically.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 2, 2018)

There is one group that benefits from your artificially imposed wage inflation though!  That would be Big Government.  Why?  Because higher wages mean more people in higher tax brackets...one more cost that your workers will be absorbing with their new wage!  So unless you rewrite the tax brackets you're actually screwing those people that you claim you'll be helping!


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Yes, it is.  We have a fiat economy not a commodity economy.  Only in right wing fantasy and special pleading, do "we have any form of free market".


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


i am sure that sounds good to you; it just sounds like you don't have a good economic argument.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> There is one group that benefits from your artificially imposed wage inflation though!  That would be Big Government.  Why?  Because higher wages mean more people in higher tax brackets...one more cost that your workers will be absorbing with their new wage!  So unless you rewrite the tax brackets you're actually screwing those people that you claim you'll be helping!


don't worry; higher paid labor can afford it.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 2, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



What does fiat economy have to do with minimum wage?  Fiat refers to currency.  Let me guess...you still think if you throw out some terms that you have no clue what they mean...that people will think you know what you're talking about?  

As for whether we have any form of free markets?  We have people like you who are constantly trying to impose restrictions on our free markets.  That's all a minimum wage is...an artificial restriction placed upon the natural ebb and flow of a free market.

If you want to look a little less foolish I'd strongly suggest taking an economics class or if you can't do that...buying Thomas Sowell's book  "Basic Economics".  Right now you're simply posting gibberish.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 2, 2018)

sorry; i thought you knew something about economics. 

Fiat money is manufactured almost as if by magic, at a printing press, for that purpose. 

Congress commands fiscal policy and the Fed commands monetary policy.

hope that helps.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 2, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> sorry; i thought you knew something about economics.
> 
> Fiat money is manufactured almost as if by magic, at a printing press, for that purpose.
> 
> ...



Unlike you, Daniel...I studied economics in college...including a class with Thomas Sowell.  I know what fiat money is.  I just pointed out that it was regarding currency.  So what does fiat money have to do with minimum wage increases?


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 2, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Link minimum wage to cost of living. When Cost of Living goes up so does the Minimum wage.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 2, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



It's a fine concept until you realize that increasing the Minimum Wage is probably going to raise the Cost of Living...which in turn raises Minimum Wage...which once again is probably going to raise the Cost of Living and so on and so on.  It's like rolling a snowball down a steep hill...


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 2, 2018)

So, out of curiousity, did they start their hunger strike?

If so, which college held a tailgate party right up against the fence, complete with BBQ ribs and wings wafting in the breeze?


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 3, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Increasing the cost of a big screen TV back to $5,000 will not raise the cost of living. Making luxury items more expensive to pay the Minimum wage is the way to go. Cost of living is not linked to how much for a Whopper or a Double Cheeseburger.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 3, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



The "way to go" is to let a free market determine what a wage is worth.  It always has been.

I remember when they imposed a "luxury tax" on boats, Sly because someone decided that taxing things that only rich people buy made sense!  So what happened?  Sales of boats plummeted and a whole bunch of regular people who made their livings making those boats got laid off.  What you propose "sounds" so logical until you implement it and then you realize that making luxury items more expensive simply means people won't buy as many of those items and you haven't raised any more taxes than you did before...but you did put a lot of people out of work!


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > sorry; i thought you knew something about economics.
> ...


this part:

_To coin Money, regulate the Value thereof, and of foreign Coin, and fix the Standard of Weights and Measures;_


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > The Mexican facility has 6000 illegals packed into a space meant for 1000.
> ...


We don't have a humanitarian issue.

Mexico does.

Mexico opened the door to them, let Mexico deal with the problems they created.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2018)

"Illegals in Messiko". Isn't that everyone?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Why is our military on the border?

Free trade and less regulation!


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Free trade yes, illegal nincompoops, no.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


Only lousy capitalists don't know how to make money on public policies.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

We should not have this problem on our borders.  

They should be going to an upgraded Ellis Island for processing.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We should not have this problem on our borders.
> 
> They should be going to an upgraded Ellis Island for processing.


Why, has Ellis Island been upgraded with gas chambers?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We should not have this problem on our borders.
> ...


don't believe in natural rights?  why should we take the right wing seriously in abortion threads.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We should not have this problem on our borders.
> 
> They should be going to an upgraded Ellis Island for processing.


------------------------------------   they shouldn't be PROCESSED for any reason  DPalos .


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

pismoe said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We should not have this problem on our borders.
> ...


Why not?  Congress is delegated the power to provide for the general welfare, and make laws that actually solve our problems concerning immigration and naturalization.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Go back and put a reasonable CAP on all immigration, do away with ANY WELFARE and only people with SPONSORS that take financial responsibility for these immigrants should even be considered. Do away with anchor babies and the ridiculous  idea that if you are born in this country you are a citizen, diplomats have children here and are NOT citizens.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Natural right for what? Not to come here, there's no such thing.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 5, 2018)

The Purge said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   REASONABLE Cap . what is Reasonable eh ??    I say stop ALL immigration , why does the USA need more people when USA population is 320 million counted people  Purge ??   [i never get an answer ]


----------



## The Purge (Dec 5, 2018)

pismoe said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


How about as one immigrant dies, he opens up a slot for another from his country of origin....a concession to our suicidal left!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> our border policies are unnecessary and improper if they are not market friendly.   there is no need for social crisis when upgrading Ellis Island is much more cost effective and could solve this dilemma in a more market friendly manner.



Ellis Island was designed for immigrants from Eur and Asia, not South or Central America. Why would they go in a giant circle? Daniel, you need to learn geography as well as economics it seems. 

Should we give them your $15/hr living wage as you call it as soon as they step on US Soil?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

The Purge said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


end our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror to stop creating refugees.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


we have to process them.  seeking refuge is a natural right.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 5, 2018)

The Purge said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------   WHY , ---  Purge .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------   only if that pretend 'right' is recognized  DPalos .


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

pismoe said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Congress is delegated the power to provide for the general welfare, and make laws that actually solve our problems concerning immigration and naturalization.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


They have asylum, in Messiko.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Why isn't our military on our own border and not in some other country we don't give a fuck about?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


why are they on our border?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


The right wing eschews capitalism whenever they can resort to their socialism on a national basis.


----------



## Taz (Dec 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Messiko smells like someone crapped out 10,000 tacos?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

We should be upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure and generating revenue from foreign nationals in a market friendly manner.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We should be upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure and generating revenue from foreign nationals in a market friendly manner.


can't generate what they ain't got.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We should be upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure and generating revenue from foreign nationals in a market friendly manner.
> ...


some do; those could be creating a market and the Poor could move up locally.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Fuck Ellis Island, just sell Visa's to the highest bidder. 1 million per year.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 7, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


All persons are Tourists unless they apply for naturalization or asylum.


----------



## Nova78 (Dec 7, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Because they are worthless ?


----------



## Nova78 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Taz (Dec 8, 2018)

They could all stand to lose some weight.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 8, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We should be upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure and generating revenue from foreign nationals in a market friendly manner.


Upgrading?  Like in that old movie where the whole NYC was one big prison and they had to rescue the president's downed helicopter from it?  What was the title?


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 8, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We should be upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure and generating revenue from foreign nationals in a market friendly manner.
> ...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 8, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We should be upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure and generating revenue from foreign nationals in a market friendly manner.
> ...


more like actually solving our dilemma in a market friendly manner simply Because we have a Commerce Clause.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 8, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


But that assumes that we have a market.  That is not true.  Even in the gaming industry, the top three are already cornering it.  National economies are controlled by third party payers and insider corporations, therefore markets are only transitionary artifacts.  And the age of transitions is now consolidating into internet based automation.  Market models are history.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 8, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Not sure what you mean.  The laws of demand and supply don't cease to exist simply for right wing expedience. 

Upgrading Ellis Island and surrounding infrastructure will require "manufacturing" jobs.

We can create what we need, whenever we want.  Our welfare clause is General not Common.  We can create new Cities in more optimal locations.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 8, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



The supply demand model works in 2 party systems, where negotiations run between suppliers and buyers.  That produces a statistical price balance.  

IN the modern economy this is not true.  

In the modern economy, it is not the supplier and the buyer that negotiate about prices, but 3rd party payers, usually insurance conglomerates and various payment guarantor banking formations, all underwritten by a centralized government.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


FDIC underwriting can be a good thing.  The Point is, Prohibition doesn't work, and is unnecessary and improper with our welfare clause, General instead of Common. We should be generating revenue from our border policy.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 9, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



But don't these progressive democrat buzzwords and clauses simply mean that you find money for centralized programs by shaking it down on working people?  So how w do you generate revenue from a border policy without tagging the caravans?  You will just put more obligations to regular border crossing traffic, when people are already losing money on everything.  I don't see how this would ever work.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 9, 2018)

Just heard this morning that thousands are returning home...to Honduras...it must not be so bad there after all....or they wouldn't go back....


----------



## Mike Dwight (Dec 9, 2018)

STARCRAFT BRIEFING INCOMING

ADMIRAL DUKE: Tell you What, I need You illegal Mexican immigrants to get on the web.
MEXICAN RAYNOR: NOW Wait, I thought you don't want us in the American space
ADMIRAL DUKE: Do as you're Told. Listen for once and get on the American Republican sites and tell them due to protoss drug rings , the Confederacy needs to Bomb Inferior Mexico. Maybe I'll let you Mexicans go back to Mexican College like you're allowed to anyway.
Mexican Raynor: You got no Idea what you're doing, General, The Zerg... Alright...

Who Knows what the Mexicans are using this story for. Or who they're sharing it with. All we Know for Sure, is SomeDong got what he wanted out of it, with whoever he wanted, on some place only he identifies with, for the sort of objections he had with us to begin with to be presuming those things be out here... Power Overwhelming. just stay off their planets, don't fund terrorism, stay stupid, put racism on us messageboard, if you do Not Comply,!...
SARCRAFT BRIEFING INCOMING

Checklist, actively get the police jailing Mexicans regardless of contact with yourself when,
1.  they agree with your success patterns
2. they are working
3. they are on hunger strike
4. when they are appearing unavailable or leaving everybody alone
5. when they are ready to do any job you like
6. doing the police service community service you got them doing
7.  say anything leaving the police community service you had them doing
8. while parroting excuses for doing these things or refuse your excuses for doing these things.
9. Bomb the Confederate Planet, love confederate planets

STARCRAFT BRIEFING INCOMING
convert any Kerrigans to the zerg in middleschool? how bout highschool or college? Tickle your nose funny? begin the invasion.
This is a full-time serious university student association filled with helium. Zerg invasions!  check these dances for marketing grandma's proud of, remind you of married muslim arabs gone wild?


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 10, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Load them up and drop them off in the San Joaquin Valley Calif and cornfields of Kansas and see how fast the find their way back home.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 10, 2018)

Right-wing radicals started this massive illegal immigration nightmare when Reagan granted amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens which opened the door for more to come in. Three Republican presidents since Reagan and they did nothing about the immigration problem.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 10, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


We end our illegal problem on a permanent basis via Commerce, well regulated.   

There must be a capital way.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


automated smg's.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 10, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You mean soviet style again?  That has never worked.  But yes it would end the immigration problem, because it would make the USA poorer than Honduras.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


I begin to think that you are right.  It is also possible that he speaks no English and he uses a translator software.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 11, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


there is no common defense issue on our border; lack of faithful execution of this express and supreme law of the land, is the problem:  _To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization_, and uniform Laws on the subject of Bankruptcies throughout the United States;

Ellis Island could process tens of thousands per day.  Having this unnecessary and improper pressure on our southern border is simply right wing mismanagement and misapplication of the law.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 11, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Capitalism; What is that, sayeth the Right Wing.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Dude we don't want them here so processing more isn['t the answer. We don[t need anymore unskilled workers or welfare recipients.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


this is the federal power that is actually delegated to Congress: _To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization._

our wars on crime, drugs, and terror merely create a refugee problem.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You're pissing into the wind.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


thank Goodness for our doctrine of separation of powers.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I don't usually use the word capitalism.  I think most people use it as the opposite of socialism.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 14, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


We should be promoting the general welfare every time we have any problems.  We have a general welfare clause and a commerce clause.  We should be generating revenue from public policies whenever possible.


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 14, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Can't generate revenues from those who ain't got any. They are the bottom of the barrel come to suck from the Governments teat. They need to go back home and fix their own damn country.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 14, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Upgrading infrastructure is still the best option for people who can.  We have to process asylum seekers for natural rights purposes.  Most would rather have a market friendly way to stay in the US for years at a time; and, then be able to "go home" and "set up shop" over there with the stuff they may have purchased, over here.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 14, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


That sounds 100 % Soviet.  What public policies do you have in mind?


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 14, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


So putting money in the pockets of insider contractors is the solution?  Interesting.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


in right wing fantasy?  a wall is "Soviet".  any questions.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


We should be manufacturing manufacturing jobs.  Upgrading infrastructure whenever possible is one way to do that.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


When the government will start delaying or rejecting people's passport applications, then you will see how much Soviet it is.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Dollar valuations prevent that.  Also centralized government prevents that.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


This is our supreme law of the land:  _To establish an uniform Rule of Naturalization_


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Dollar valuations prevent a wall.  So does centralized government.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


No it is not in the constitution.  Also it was only in the late 1980's or 1990's when the state specific naturalization laws were unified into a federal naturalization law.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Yes, it is.  You are on the right wing; you have no "gospel Truth".


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You can not build a wall tall enough to balance a $7.50(?) per hour minimum wage country against a less than a dollar a day crowd.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


So where is that in the constitution then?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


We are raising the minimum wage to raise more tax revenue.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Where it is supposed to be.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


That is just dog chasing its tail.  

By the way, taxes are stupid because you need exports to create a tax base, but you can't tax exports but only working households.  Therein stands the foundamentally futile and predatory nature of all taxes.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


So you have answered your own question.  Nowhere indeed, because it is not in the constitution.  It doesn't need to be in the constitution either, or anywhere, because it is unnecessary and meaningless.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics. 

higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 15, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


There is no appeal to ignorance of the law. Where do you think the powers are listed in our Constitution?


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



No it does not, because there is no demand for their supply.  And their 3rd party guarantor, the communist party, doesn't get money either.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


That has nothing to do with unified naturalization.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 16, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


the right wing knows, Nothing about economics.  

Yes, it does.  Simply Because, higher paid labor creates more in demand and pay more in taxes.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 16, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


You don't even know our own Constitution.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 16, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Socialist economics has already failed very obviously.  It is obvious that it is you socialists who know nothing about it.  

And as for higher wages without higher export, the equation is that it together with its associate taxes will be simply passed down to the sales prices, thereby reducing demand even worse.  So it is still dog chasing its tail.  You simply collect taxes from monies that you pay out from tax collections.  Bravo.  Socialists are idiots.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 16, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Says the socialist that wants to distort the constitution.  My monkey knows more about the constitution than you.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 16, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


the laws of demand and supply don't cease to exist for right wing fantasy.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 16, 2018)

anotherlife said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


lol.  maybe in right wing fantasy.  in the ordinary world, there is very little reason to take the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.  Our welfare clause is General and we have a Commerce Clause; we should have no illegal problem on our border.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 16, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


I am tired of debating with a word repeating robosoftware.


----------

